# Which measurement do I use for my ceiling height?



## Narfster (May 18, 2012)

I'm looking into getting a projection system and have been using the various calculators out there to determine what I can fit. My problem is that the perimeter of the room has an ~8' ceiling, but in the middle there's a rectangular, 1', recessed soffit making the ceiling height in that portion ~9'. When inputting the ceiling height do I put the height of the wall where the screen will go (~8') or the height of the ceiling where the projector will go (~9')?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If you're trying to determine the height of the projector for the correct offset to screen, then use the 9' height in the calculator..


----------



## Narfster (May 18, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for the good news Prof! That's what I wanted to hear as it gives me more options.


----------

